# This program cannot be played because...



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

All of a sudden I get a message that "This program cannot be played because too many playlists are being used"....or something like that. I have 2 HR24's connected by Directv and was watching 1 program from the bedroom DVR in the living room. Nothing being watched in the bedroom at the time. All programs that were in the playlist from the bedroom had red circles with a white minus through them and wouldn't play. I reset both DVR's and just as I was about to call Directv they went away and could be watched again. Any ideas?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you sure nothing was being watched in the bedroom? Maybe a show had been watched earlier and was paused on the DVR?


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Last time I had watched anything was about a week ago and the wife watches stuff from the bedroom in the living room every day. It basically stopped the program mid-stream and said too much was going on.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Some DECA testing should be in order then I think.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> Some DECA testing should be in order then I think.


Running a system test from each of the HR24s should be enough to know the DECA status.
I've seen the same issue, but rarely, and the last time it cleared itself after a min or two.
"Worst case" would require receivers to be rebooted to clear, but I haven't had to do this in a very long time.


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks! So far no more problems but this info will come in handy if it happens again.


----------

